# ABANDONED: Massive round house & more



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

B&LE shops were huge!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That is one large yard and roundhouse! To model that in O-gauge would require a football field sized layout!


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Interesting that the roundtable lead tracks do not pass through the turntable and straight into the roundhouse.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Dennis461 said:


> Interesting that the roundtable lead tracks do not pass through the turntable and straight into the roundhouse.


Eh, not that interesting. That would only line up to one of the 17 stalls so the majority of the time the table has to turn to get at any stall anyways. (And actually the one lead does run right into the last stall.)


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

At 5:07 in the video we see locomotive 1034 behind the roundhouse. Is it being used for something, or is it abandoned?

I see some automobiles parked in various places, so obviously not all of the buildings are abandoned, right?

Pictures like these just make me sad. I realize RRs modernize and things change, but to see those facilities (roundhouse, turntable, transfer table, etc.) just sitting there decaying is heartbreaking!  

You're really quite good with the drone. I appreciate your videos and descriptions...thank you!


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

The roundhouse is clearly disused, but the other buildings and tracks are in good shape and appear active.


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

About a half-mile from the roundhouse site is a museum display that features one of the Union RR's massive 0-10-2 switchers. These locos were shipped off to the the DM&IR when the Union began dieselizing. One was saved and brought to Greenville, and it is painted Union on one side and DM&IR on the other. For background, the B&LE connected with the Union RR near Monroeville, PA. The Union handled interplant movements in the Mon Valley, while the B&LE did the line hauls up to Lake Erie.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

just wondering what you use for a drone and camera ...??


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

*New question*

I am building a turntable module for my shelf layout.
(Photo is a mockup using brass sectional track, final will be NS code 83)
I wonder, if an engine was inside with no steam or coal.
And, the stall does not line up with a through track.

How would it be pulled out of the stall onto the table?

I've started reading online articles, but thought this thread might be a good place to ask.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Steam engines can move a significant distance on the water and coal in the locomotive without a tender being attached. I've seen a number of discussions about it. Obviously, not a normal practice, but possible.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Sometimes larger engine facilities would have a small tank locomotive they would use to move dead engines in and out of the roundhouse. 

Steam engines, destined for shop work would often drop their fire on the ash pit but have more than enough steam to make it into the roundhouse. If they were outbound, the hostler would build a fire in the engine inside the roundhouse and move the engine when the steam pressure built up. 

I would guess there many different techniques for handling dead engines, depending on the railroad...

Tom


----------

